
Ask HN: The new “past” link on some submissions - ColinWright
I see that some submissions have a &quot;past&quot; link that connects to a search for the item in question. Not sure of the rules about where it appears, or what exactly it&#x27;s searching for.<p>Has anyone explored it?  Is it only on the &quot;newest&quot; page?<p>----<p>Edit: Thanks for the links to the discussion - appreciated.
======
edwhitesell
It is described here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645)

------
minimaxir
New feature:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645)

